

Git fresh: clean up your repo in one command - imsky
https://github.com/imsky/git-fresh

======
sathvikl
How is this different from git clean -dxf .

~~~
imsky
git clean -dxf is part of git fresh -F

what git fresh also does is rebase local master against remote master, prune
stale remote-tracking branches, optionally rebase current branch against
remote master, optionally delete merged remote branches, optionally hard reset
local master to remote master and clean the workspace, and stash/apply any
uncommitted changes prior to usage.

